# QTX exposure times using UV unit



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently purchased a UV exposure unit (vastex vacuum top) . I ran a test using a calculator and the test came out to 35 seconds. I was under the assumption it would be around 1min. What times do you guys get?


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry left out important information. I am coating the screens 1 and 1 on a 230 mesh


----------



## vandaria (Aug 15, 2011)

After I did the same and bought a vacuum unit, 28 seconds on my 160 mesh. I recall thinking it was going to be a lot longer when I first got it too because my little home made light box required it. Love it =)


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Same here! Going from 35mins to 35seconds ...worth every penny


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Is your unit a Black light unit? If so just stay with the fastest exposing emulsion possible. Back when I used a fluorescent unit was 45-130. A 2/2 was around 130 on a 166. My metal halide unit was 35-45 sec. Today on LED 6-10 sec. Detail is so much better then the Fluorescent on a point light source but good work can be done on the fluorescent units. If you ever upgrade to a point light source you'll know what I am talking about


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Is your unit a Black light unit? If so just stay with the fastest exposing emulsion possible. Back when I used a fluorescent unit was 45-130. A 2/2 was around 130 on a 166. My metal halide unit was 35-45 sec. Today on LED 6-10 sec. Detail is so much better then the Fluorescent on a point light source but good work can be done on the fluorescent units. If you ever upgrade to a point light source you'll know what I am talking about


Yes I am using the black light version. Once my business and skill picks up I will definitely be switching over to LED. For now I'm only doing spot colors and dabbling with half tones. I want to get the mechanical (stroke,off contact, pressure of the squeegee) down first before start going in to the graphic side of the business.

So much to learn so little time!


----------

